
A 33-year-old woman who worked for Amazon is the suspect in the Capital One hack - harambaebae69
https://www.businessinsider.com/capital-one-data-breach-who-is-paige-thompson-suspect-amazon-2019-7
======
ceezuns
I don't understand why Amazon is relevant here, it is like saying someone who
worked for Target assaulted a random person, really doesn't make any sense.
This article just seems to fishing for clicks and attention.

~~~
pmdulaney
Presumably this person developed hacking skills as a result of working at
Amazon or was hired by Amazon as a consequence of possessing such skills.
Surely you don't believe that working at Target makes a person more likely to
commit assault?

~~~
ceezuns
Well I second part of what you said was obvious.. but your logic is flawed
because I could use the same logic if someone that committed a mass shooting
worked at a gun range or if a butcher stabbed someone.

~~~
pmdulaney
Yes, my logic is flawed -- just not as flawed as yours.

~~~
ceezuns
I'll also say this you're insinuating that Amazon has hired this person
because of their skills of being able to break into systems. Without proof of
this that point is completely irrelevant. To second this why would they not
check any of the other previous employers? Seems like you don't like Amazon
and my point still stands that Amazon was irrelevant to this whole situation
even if she worked for them and Capital One used their services, and that this
article is using Amazon for attention.

~~~
pmdulaney
I love Amazon, most of the time.

I'm insinuating, if anything, that the skills needed to be an effective hacker
and those needed to be an effective Amazon programmer likely overlap, that's
all.

That being said, I agree with you that the person who put Amazon in the
headline was trying to discredit Amazon, just like the person who mentioned
that Jeff Bezos ate baby whale was trying to discredit him.

~~~
ceezuns
Oh my apologies, I took it as you were saying that either Amazon trained this
person to become hacker or hired her because she was one already.

~~~
pmdulaney
Not to be contentious, but it now appears -- to me, anyway -- perhaps this is
old news -- that the hack was perpetrated via Amazon's cloud services. So now
it would appear that the perpetrator's Amazon background is quite germane.
Even so, Amazon is in no way at fault, as far as I can tell.

